# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ!!!! μέσα απο πολλές φωτογραφίες.

## lagreco69

Οταν καποιος μας εμπιστευεται απο καρδιας μια πολυτιμη φτερωτη ψυχουλα, το λιγοτερο! που μπορουμε να κανουμε εμεις, ειναι να του δειχνουμε συχνα φωτογραφιες και videos, το τελευταιο εαν ειναι εφικτο. 

Ετσι λοιπον ανοιγω αυτο το θεμα για να βλεπουν οι φιλοι μου, που μου εμπιστευτηκαν τα μικρα τους.. την πορεια τους καθως αυτα μεγαλωνουν.

----------


## ninos

ωωω ρε φιλε !!! Η καναρινουλα μου ... Κουκλα την εχεις Δημητρη

----------


## mitsman

Αστερι εισαι ρε Μητσο.... αστερι!!!

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

Και η δικη μου!
 ... Ευχαριστω Δημητρη για τις ωραιες εικονες ... και ευχαριστω και την καναρινουλα του Στελιου, που οπως εμαθα εγινε κηδεμονας της μικρουλας  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

μου αρεσει που τα βλεπω (οχι μονο το δικο μου ) αλλα και να μην τον εβλεπα ,σε σενα ημουν σιγουρος για το πως περνα !!!

----------


## lagreco69



----------


## xarhs

δημητρη ολα ειναι πανεμορφα και πεντακαθαρα...!!!!!!!

ειλικρινα οσα πουλακια καταφεραν και ηρθαν στα χερια σου , ειναι πολυ μα παρα πολυ τυχερα...!!!!!

μπραβο στα παιδια που σου εμπιστευτηκαν τα πουλακια τους , ξερουν που τα δινουν...!!!!!!!

----------


## lagreco69



----------


## lagreco69



----------


## Gardelius

Ρε φιλαράκι..... τι *¨θέμα¨* άνοιξες ......  :: 


Ειλικρινά   ότι και να πω για σένα ειναι πλέον  *¨φτωχό¨ σε λογια*......


Απλα χαίρομαι που σε γνωρισα από εδω και που ο καναρος μου είναι σε _σίγουρα_ χερια!!


Συγχαρητήρια σ ολα τα παιδιά.



Υ.Γ. Καλα τέτοιες πόζες ούτε εγώ δεν κατάφερα ...

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

ωω, ειναι πανεμορφα Δημητρη! τα φροντιζεις απιστευτα και περνανε ζαχαρη μαζι σου! οτι και να πει κανεις ειναι λιγο νομιζω!

*μη βαζεις  φωτογραφιες μονο αυτα που σου εχουν χαρισει.. αλλα και αυτα που εχεις αγορασει.. μην τα αδικεις!

----------


## mitsman

ρε ασε καμμια κουτσουλια να πεσει κατω....... πρεπει να εχουν αντισωματα τα πουλακια!!!!

----------


## stylianos

Δημητρη σε βρισκω πολυ σωστο, η καλη φροντιδα φαινεται αλλωστε, μπραβο σου.

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπράβο ρε Δημήτρη άρχοντα!!!  :Happy: 
Τα έχεις σούζα τα πουλάκια!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Steliosan

Ειδες οταν ο ανθρωπος ειναι μερακλης;
Συγχαρητηρια.

----------


## geam

> ρε ασε καμμια κουτσουλια να πεσει κατω....... πρεπει να εχουν αντισωματα τα πουλακια!!!!


"κακές" γλώσσες που ήρθαν στο χώρο σου και είδαν τα πουλιά λένε ότι τόση καθαριότητα, δεν υπάρχει ούτε σε χειρουργείο....
μπραβο Δημήτρη!!!!!!!

----------


## BillMat

Μπραβο Δημητρη, ολα καταπληκτικα και πανεμορφα... Τακτοποιημενα και καθαρα, ολα στην πενα, τυχερα αυτα που ερχονται σε εσενα !

Να σου ζησουν και να τα χαιρεσαι (και αυτα εσενα!) !!

----------


## xrisam

Πολύ όμορφα και φαίνονται πολύ ευτυχισμενα. Όντως λαμπίκο είναι ο χώρος τους πολύ καθάρα και περιποιημένα τα έχεις.

----------


## vicky_ath

Μπράβο βρε Δημήτρη!! Παράδειγμα για όλους!!!

Και τα πουλάκια όλα ένα και ένα!

Φυσικά μπράβο για άλλη μια φορά και στα παιδιά που σου τα χάρισαν!!

----------


## fysaei

Καλημέρα Δημήτρη! Γλύκα τα μικρά :Happy0159:  εκεινο το περιεργο κουκλακι δεν λεω τι ειναι, μη σας καραφλιασω δις :Happy0030:

----------


## Gardelius

> Καλημέρα Δημήτρη! Γλύκα τα μικρά εκεινο το περιεργο κουκλακι δεν λεω τι ειναι, μη σας καραφλιασω δις


*gouldian!!*  :Happy0159: *


*


> Σπίνος Γκούλντιαν
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ο σπίνος γκούλντιαν είναι ένα είδος σπίνου της κατηγόριας των στρουθιόμορφων. Αυτό το πουλί ξεχωρίζει λόγω του χρώματος του. Το πολύχρωμο φτέρωμα του χωρίζεται σε ζώνες, εξ ού και ο χαρακτηρισμός του ως "ουράνιο τόξο".


*
*

----------


## NIKOSP

Μπραβο ρε Δημητρη!!! Το ενα πιο ομορφο απο το αλλο....να τα χαιρεσαι ρε φιλε!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Μερικες μικρες αλλαγες! στην εκτροφη μου. 
Με βασεις (Stands) για ολες τις κλουβες και μεταφορα των Parrotlets και lovebirds σε μια μοιρασμενη με μη οπτικο χωρισμα 76αρα.  :Happy:

----------


## ninos

ολα τα πουλακια, λαμπουν απο υγεια.. Μπραβο Δημητρη

----------


## Gardelius

_Συγχαρητήρια φιλαράκι !!!  

Όμορφα, περιποιημένα, υπόδειγμα !!!_  ::

----------


## euaggelia

Καθαριοτητα,ταξη....ολα τελεια!!!Μπραβο Δημητρη,ολα τα πουλια ειναι πανεμορφα και χαιρουν ακρας υγειας!!!!!

----------


## NIKOSP

Δημητρη μπραβο ρε φιλε τα εχεις ολα στην πενα!!!!!

----------


## YELLOW

δημητρη στην εγκυκλοπαιδεια στο--υποδειγμα περιποιησης και καθαριοτητας-- στειλε μας να βαλουμε μια φωτογραφια σου διπλα...αψογος!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Δημήτρη πολύ όμορφα όλα τους...!!!  :Happy: 
Τακτοποιημένα, καθαρά και πάνω από όλα υγιέστατα... Από ότι βλέπω έχεις βάλει και φωλιές σε μερικά, πώς πάει;   :winky:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

ειναι γλυκες! τα εχεις ΠΕΝΤΑΚΑΘΑΡΑ!! μπραβο σου γι' αυτο! να τα χαιρεσαι!  :Party0024:

----------


## lagreco69

> Από ότι βλέπω έχεις βάλει και φωλιές σε μερικά, πώς πάει;


Cockatiels: πρωτη γεννα και ακομα δεν εχει ολοκληρωθει ο κυκλος, για την ωρα εχουν τρια αυγα. 

Lovebirds: πρωτη γεννα με 7 αυγα, 1 ασπορο, 2 (απωλειες) το ενα ταισμενο αλλα πατημενο απο τα αλλα και το δευτερο δεν ζητησε φαγητο ποτε. 

4 υγιεστατα!! και μεγαλωνουν κανονικα.

----------


## Peri27

τι ομορφες φωτογραφιες .... ευχομαι ολα να συνεχισουν να πηγαινουν τοσο καλα  :Happy:

----------


## xrisam

Φτού..φτού, με το καλό να μεγαλώσουν.

----------


## Efthimis98

Τι γλυκά Lovebirdάκια!!! Να τα χαίρεσαι και να σου ζήσουν!!!  :winky: 
Με το καλό να σκάσουν και να έχεις τα πρώτα κοκατιλάκια!!!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

> Με το καλό να σκάσουν και να έχεις τα πρώτα κοκατιλάκια!!!!!!


Μακαρι!! Ευθυμη γιατι περυσι τρεις ασπορες εκαναν. 

Εαν εχουμε και φετος τα ιδια, μαλλον θα πρεπει να μαθω με καποιο τροπο τον αρσενικο σημαδι. 

Τον εβλεπα και φετος να μην σημαδευει πολυ καλα.  ::

----------


## Efthimis98

> Μακαρι!! Ευθυμη γιατι περυσι τρεις ασπορες εκαναν. 
> 
> Εαν εχουμε και φετος τα ιδια, μαλλον θα πρεπει να μαθω με καποιο τροπο τον αρσενικο σημαδι. 
> 
> Τον εβλεπα και φετος να μην σημαδευει πολυ καλα.


Μην αγχώνεσαι... θα μάθει κι αυτός!! Δεν είναι δύσκολο κάποτε να το φανταστεί..  ::

----------


## BillMat

Ωραια πραγματα, ομορφες φωτογραφιες  :Happy:  !!

Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα !!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

τι μωρακλες ειναι αυτες?? τις λατρευω! φτου φτου.

----------


## Gardelius

_Να σου ζήσουν φιλαράκι!!! 

Υ.Γ. Εεε ρε κατι χαρές που θα κάνουν κάποιοι...._ :winky:

----------


## Lucky Witch

Ολα τα εχεις στην τριχα.καταπληκτικα.

----------


## serafeim

Δημητραρα ολα με υγεια και να σου φερνουν χαρες!! Τιποτα αλλο... τα παιδια με καλυψαν σε καθε τους απαντηση!!

----------


## sWeetAnGel

ααααααααααααααα τι τελεια ειναι ολα τους κ τι ομορφα......ψυχουκες κ αψογα τακτοποιημενα !!! δημητρη ενα θα σου πω ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ!!!!! να σου ζησουν τα μαωρακια κ καλοτυχα ναναι

----------


## lagreco69

Ενα μικρο Update.  :Happy: 


Υπηρξε μια μικρη αλλαγη για την προστασια των μικρων μου, οσον αφορα την βροχη το κρυο και τον αερα. 

Κλειστηκε ολο το μικρο μπαλκονι με τεντες ζελατινας. 

Ο χωρος αεριζεται επαρκως απο το επανω και απο τα πλαινα μερη του και τα πουλακια πραγματικα το χαιρονται. ειδικα το βραδυ κοιμουνται πολυ πιο ανετα. 

Τις ημερες που εχει καλο καιρο, οι ζελατινες μαζευονται επανω. 
























Ας παμε τωρα στους πρωταγωνιστες.  :Happy: 






















Η ομορφη lovebirdινα που προσφατα εμεινε χηρα. 

Την εχουμε σε δικο της κλουβι και μεσα στο σπιτι, ωστε να εχει παρεα, γιατι δεν εχει μαθει να ειναι μονη της.

----------


## lagreco69



----------


## lagreco69

Το θηλυκο καρδερινοκαρο που ειχα παρει πριν μερικους μηνες, απο ενα pet shop σε πολυ ασχημη κατασταση. 

Στο ενα του ποδαρακι, δεν εχει καθολου δαχτυλα και στο αλλο του λειπει επισης το ενα.

----------


## lagreco69



----------


## lagreco69

Στις θηλυκες καναρες, η αρχηγος! ορμαει στην ταιστρα πρωτη. πριν ακομα, καλα.. καλα την τοποθετησω στο κλουβι.

----------


## lagreco69



----------


## Gardelius

Απίστευτο Υλικό !!!!!

Πραγματική μαγεία !!!!!!! η αγάπη και η αφοσίωση σου Δημήτρη !!!!!

Δεν μιλάω καν για το Μάριο..... 

Είμαι (θα το πω για πολλοστή φορά) περήφανος που γνωριζόμαστε μέσα από 

το φόρουμ, (θα γινει και εκ του σύνεγγυς σύντομα)... και προσπαθούμε 

μαζί να πετύχουμε το καλύτερο γι αυτές τις ψυχούλες !!!!

Να τα χαίρεσαι όλα μαζι με την οικογένεια σου και εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο

γιατί το αξίζεις και με το παραπάνω !!!!!

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Ολα όμορφα και πολυ νοικοκυρεμένα !!!  :Happy0065: 



Αλλα αυτο το Γκουλτιαν μου εχει καψει την καρδια !!!

----------


## panagiotis k

Δημήτρη πολύ καλή δουλειά, απίθανες οι φωτό σου και ιδιαίτερα τα φιλαράκια σου !!!!!! Πανέμορφα όλα !!!!!!! Σ' εύχομαι να συνεχίσεις έτσι !!!!!!

----------


## ninos

Ευχαριστούμε για τις πολύ όμορφες εικόνες. Τα πουλάκια δε, τι να πούμε ; Απλά σε ευχαριστούμε που μας τα φροντίζεις με το καλύτερο τρόπο.

----------


## vasilakis13

Υπέροχες φώτο!! Τα έχεις όλα στην εντέλεια Δημήτρη,μπράβο!!!!   :Happy0065:

----------


## Efthimis98

Δημήτρη όλα είναι στην Τρίχα!!!  :Happy: 
Μπράβο σου, και πάλι μπράβο σου ... ό,τι και να πούμε είναι λίγο ....  :Happy0065: 

Άντε φέτος αν έρθουμε 3ήμερη Καλαμάτα θα το σκάσω να έρθω προς Πάτρα, δεν αντέχω να μην δω έστω και από κοντά αυτό τον πτηνοπαράδεισο ... χαχαχα !!!  :: 


Σου εύχομαι με την φετινή αναπαραγωγική περίοδο να σου έρθουν 5άδες από νεοσσούς σε όλα!!!  ::

----------


## lagreco69

Με το καλο!!! Ευθυμη, να σε γνωρισω και απο κοντα. 
Περιμενω! πως και πως για την φετινη αναπαραγωγη των καναρινιων και των καρδερινων.  :Happy:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

καλα.. εμεινα χωρις λογια! οτι και να πω ειναι λιγο.. τα εχεις στην τριχα ολα. ουτε ιχνος βρωμιας. ολα πεντακαθαρα και πολυ τακτοποιημενα! και τα πουλακια βεβαια ειναι κουκλια... δεν το συζητω! ολα ειναι πανεμορφα και πολυ γλυκουλια!!

----------


## NIKOSP

Πωωωωω Πωωωω ρε φιλαρακι ολα τελεια!!!!!

τα εχεις ολα στην πενα!!!!

 :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:

----------


## Steliosan

Ζεις μες στα χρωματα και την ομορφια Δημητρη συγχαρητηρια.

----------


## olga

Πολλές και ωραίες φωτογραφίες! Ακόμα πιο όμορφα και περιποιημένα πουλάκια! Να τα χαίρεσαι ολα Δημήτρη!

----------


## geo_ilion

πω πω δεν τελειωναν με τιποτα καλα ποσα εχεις βρε δημητρη 
να τα χαιρεσαι ειναι ολα τους πανεμορφα

----------


## antonisveria

Μπραβο Δημητρη ειναι υπεροχα ολα..συγχαρητηρια....

----------


## lagreco69

Σας  ευχαριστω παιδια!!! για τα καλα σας λογια.  :Happy: 

Σημερα το μεσημερι εκοψα σε ολα τα νυχακια τους. φοβηθηκα λιγο στο να πιασω τα καρδερινακια .. αλλα ολα πηγαν καλα. 

Με την ευκαιρια αυτη, εκανα σε ολα και ενα οπτικο Check up. 

Απο υγεια ειναι ολα τους μια χαρα!!! βρηκα μονο ελαχιστο λιπος σε δυο θηλυκες καναρες. κατα τα αλλα' οι κοιλιτσες τους, οι καρινες και το εσωτερικο του στοματος τους..  ολα τελεια. 

Στο τελος, μετα απο ολη την ταλαιπωρια που περασαν. τα κερασα ολα φρεσκια ριγανη και θυμαρι.

----------


## Lucky Witch

Πωωωκαλα ΕΕΔΕ,πολύ όμορφα πούλια κ πολύ καθαρά κ περιποιημένα.μπράβο σου

----------


## serafeim

Αγαπη βλεπω!!! Αυτο μου φερνει χαμογελο!!! Να ειναι καλα ολα σου τα πουλακια και το χειροτερο να ειναι το ελαχιστο λιπος τιποτα παραπανω!!!

----------


## stefos

Τελεια! Συγχαρητηρια! Καλοπερνανε ολα.

----------


## lefteris13

αριστερα στη φωτο που χω ποια να ναι αραγε...

----------


## lagreco69

> αριστερα στη φωτο που χω ποια να ναι αραγε...


Την εχω δει απο καιρο' την ομορφη που εχεις βαλει για avatar. 

τωρα πια εχει μεγαλωσει, φιλε Λευτερη!! και φετος θα γινει και μανουλα.  :Happy: 



Και αυτος ο Timbrado-μαγκας ειναι ο αντρας της.

----------


## johnakos32

> Την εχω δει απο καιρο' την ομορφη που εχεις βαλει για avatar. 
> 
> τωρα πια εχει μεγαλωσει, φιλε Λευτερη!! και φετος θα γινει και μανουλα. 
> 
> 
> 
> Και αυτος ο Timbrado-μαγκας ειναι ο αντρας της.


Δημητρη απο αυτα τα πουλακια θα παρεις 50% σιναμον , 25% αρσενικα φορεις και το αλλο 25 % θα ειναι κανονικα ...

Και ο αλλος ο μπλε μαγκακος θα μπει με το σιναμον του γιωργου?Αντε αντε και γρηγορα θεματακι..

----------


## lefteris13

επειδη το 1 μικρο που βγηκε περσυ αλλα δεν αντεξε ηταν σιναμον, αρα ο κιτρινος ειναι φορεας με κανελια θηλυκια 
*
Αρσενικό φορέας* *cinnamon και θηλυκό cinnamon 

*25%  αρσενικά cinnamon, 25%  θηλυκά cinnamon, 25%  αρσενικά φορείς μετάλλαξης cinnamon και 25%  θηλυκά κανονικά.

δηλαδη απ ολα δινει, ολα αυτα με/χωρις σκουφι 50-50.

//δεν ξερω αν εννοουσες αυτο Γιαννη-το πες λιγο μπερδεμενα

----------


## johnakos32

Ναι αυτό είπα και εγώ αφού ο πατέρας είναι φορέας έτσι θα βγουν και.έχει και το σκουφί όπου και αυτό 50 -50.

----------


## lagreco69

Ναι το Timbrado blue ειναι ζευγαρι με την κιτρινη και λιγο cinnamon Timbrado κουκλιτσα του Γιωργου. 

Εχουν ενωθει τα ζευγαρια, φωτογραφιες και νεο θεμα συντομα.

----------

